# Who will the Vikings get in the first round?



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

*First round Pick*​
Jemarcus Russel14.55%Calvin Johnson00.00%Brady Quinn29.09%Adrian Peterson1150.00%Joe Thomas14.55%LaRon Landry627.27%Gaines Adams14.55%


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All depends on what Oakland does.If they take Russell.....could be an real jumble as teams trade up and down to get Johnson.

If Johnson is the number 1 pick.....Russel sinks to number 6 or 7.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

In my dream scenario I would say the Vikes trade up to get Calvin Johnson. But I think they will land Adrian Peterson, and I think he would be a great addition to our squad. If we draft one of the QB's I will be pretty surprised, that would be like Childress eating some serious crow on TJack.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd agree with the non-QB approach, Childress doesn't seem to be the kind of guy that likes eating crow. My guess is they move down into the mid-1st rd with somebody that wants Landry pretty bad, knowing that ATL is going to take Landry at 8. Stockpile a couple first day picks, pick up Mechem or Bowe. I would like to see them stick with the 7 and take one of the top players however, whomever is still available.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Adrian Peterson and a hopefully a WR coming next! With a deep draft talent-wise, this is going to be exciting! 
:beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Talk about things falling in your lap. I love the draft. You MN fans suck. My razorback went 8th cause he is a pure stud! Hopefully my BEARS get a great player or two.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Lovin' the pic! Gives us some much needed excitement for this season.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW!!

On the radio they are saying that the vikes had one of the best drafts of all the teams. I just hope they are right. They need to get better fast.

My 11 yr old was pretty excited that NE picked up Moss. :eyeroll:

He likes to not agree with me on sports teams.


----------

